# Just a little humor



## darroll (Feb 5, 2015)

Quote From another site.

                         Presidents Day
 I was eating breakfast with my 10-year-old granddaughter 
 and I asked her, What day is February 16, 2015?"
 Without skipping a beat she said, "It's Presidents Day!"
 She's smart, so I asked her, "What does Presidents Day mean?
 I waited for something about Obama, Bush or Clinton, etc.
 She replied, "Presidents Day is when the President steps 
 out of the White House, and if he sees his shadow, we have another 
 year of Bull Crap."
 You know, it hurts when hot coffee spurts out your nose.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2015)

That's funny!


----------

